# share your "calendar" worthy pics!!



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love this picture of Snapple. I love the angle. 


Snapple
age- 26
Breed- Shetland x Quarter Horse










I also really like this one.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Which month do I get?  I LOVE Jubilee 

Horse Name: Misty
Breed: Aramara
Age: 12

I chose #1 because it looks cuddly
#2 because I like the lighting
#3 because unfortunately, it can't all be about moo *sigh* it would be good for a yard calendar


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cute pictures, Snapple! Thanks for sharing! 

Moomoo - Haha. Whatever month you like, dear. And yes I know you do. I LOVE Misty too!! So how bout we make a switch for a week or two? Haha, just kidding.  BEAUTIFUL pics by the way! I LOVE the last one!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Blaze
Age 12
QH Cross

I just think this is a beautiful picture, and I can see the little sparkle in his eyes I love









I love the small smattering of snow here (though not how thin he was-ouch)









This one I love because he just looks so peaceful.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, Missy... Blaze is lovely! I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok to me a good calender pic is one that at the end of the year I will stick to my walls.
So here are my entries
The last pic isnt my horse, even though it looks a bit like Delta minus the laze, they belong to a freind but I took it when I went to see Zephyr, Crackrider's foal and I couldnt resist adding it!!


----------



## Jemma (Sep 9, 2008)

Horse Name: Brandy
Breed: Morgan
Age: Deceased  (But he was around 30 in this picture)

I love this picture because of the lighting, I think the rays of light are really cool and I think it kind of shows in some ways what he meant to me, he brought rays of hope into my life for the short time he was in it (Now I went and got all mushy didn't I )


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Omg that last pictuer is stunning!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Name: Toby & Raider
Breed: Toby - Haflinger, Raider - Grade
Age: 3 or 4 years old

I just love the layout and ambiance of this photo. 











Name: Willie
Breed: Haflinger
Age: 4 years










Bandit - Mustang - 5
JJ - Donkey - 6


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

1) I have been told a few times that this picture is calendar-worthy:










2) I love this photo - it reminds me of the absolute speed this horse can have!










3) Tiff (FGR) took this picture on the perfect fall day...










4) Rich took this one a few weeks ago, and I love it: (attached picture)


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Horse name:dea
Breed: thoroughbred
Age: 3 in this picture 4 currently
I chose this because i like how it shows off her muscles. Hehe and I Love the action








Horse Name: Bubbles
Breed:Saddle bred
Age:20
Choose this because i love the lighting and the hay in his mouth. Lol








Starting from the left Horse name: Jeffery,Asterix, Oliver, Fleet.
Horse Breed(from the left) POA, Dutch WarmBlood, HalfLinger, QH
Age (from left) ; 7,10.8,9


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

Cat said:


> Name: Toby & Raider
> Breed: Toby - Haflinger, Raider - Grade
> Age: 3 or 4 years old
> 
> ...


I must say that first picture is So gorgeous


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awesome entries everyone! Everyone has such beautiful horses and stunning pictures! If I was a calendar-maker, I'd put them all in.


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

Name: Lucky
Breed: Thoroughbred
Age: 10




























Name: Flash
Breed: Quarter Horse
Age: 15 when photo was taken, now deceased


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

2 Bay Geldings, love your horses! Lucky has such a handsome face.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Whinney-left
in pic yearling,now 6
miniature horse

Buck-right
in pic-yearling, now 6
miniature horse

I love this one because it is whinney and buck in all their glory!











Pearl
Appy/QH cross
2 y/o in pic, now 7
I just like it!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is one of mine. I had the camera in one hand and the lines in the other.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's all my guys - past and present. My favourite shots of each of them.

Laura, I LOVE your shot!!


Flynn -AQHA, 7 yrs










Freedom - Morab, 27 yrs










Apple Jacks - POA, 15 yrs (RIP Dec 2007)











Tina - Welsh, 34 yrs (RIP Dec 2006)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks .A.J.!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's some of mine!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

Ace
QH
7 yrs


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

AHHH! sorry! this is what i get for not reading befor posting, i posted more than 3, sorry! i would edit it is this site would let me!!! something that REALLY needs to be changed on here!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby
Appaloosa Pony
5 yrs


----------



## ojoazule13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Woody-Thoroughbred-11
1st pic- This is one of the few shows I've done with him. It was taken professionally!!!
2nd pic-He looks wayy to Arabian in that pic!!!!! Its one of him they gave me when I bought him.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Just a few....


----------

